#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Значение г. Анурадхапура для буддистов, как у христиан - города Иерусалима.

## Лимарев

Лимарев В.Н.


История Шри-Ланки – история становления и распространения буддизма.

В середине 1 тыс. до н.э. на Севере Индии о Шри-Ланке имели смутное представление. Считалось что Цейлон (Шри-Ланка) находятся на краю земли и населена демонами-ракшасами. В действительности до прихода туда первых переселенцев арийцев их Северной Индии местное население находилось на уровне каменного века и поэтому, естественно, принималось образованными арийцами, как демонические силы. 
Пришедшие на остров арийцы, стали ядром, сформировавшейся позже, нации сигналы.  
Среди арийцев заселивших остров  Шри-Ланка получило распространение учение Будды.
Буддизм на острове глубоко  пустил свои корни и уже к 1 веку до н.э. Шри-Ланка стала главным буддийским религиозным центром.
Отсюда шло распространение канонического ортодоксального буддизма.
Город Анурадхапура в Шри-Ланке стал играть роль, которую у христиан играет город Иерусалим, а Шри-Ланка ту роль, которую для христиан имеет Палестина. 
История Шри-Ланки тесным образом связана с буддизмом.  Мы древнюю историю острова знаем в основном из хроник буддийских монахов, которые записывали устные придания, поэтому  достоверность многих происходящих там событий условна.
История  геоэтноса  сингалы –это древних буддийских государств на остров Шри-Ланка.

Читайте:
«Буддийское государство Шри-Ланка (Цейлон)»

http://myanmar-foto.narod.ru/start2.htm

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.11.2012)

----------

